# googel earth



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I know Shad is busy , but does any one have time and know how to googel earth what the Kaddie wye looks like and which way the lines run?
 I have lots of photos of the bridges, but no other info.
 thanks for any help.
 I was looking googel over but my brain started to hurt.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
Did you load the Google Earth program itself?? 
If you haven't yet, after you do, it's really quite easy to use... 
Just type in a town, or address, or prominent landmark, and it will find what you need... 
But spelling will matter... 
I just tried looking up the Kaddie Wye, and determined the spelling should be Keddie... 

Here's a link fromn Wikipedia... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keddie_Wye


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

What & where is it??

BulletBob


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

I found it on my Google Earth. It looks like the bridges face generally to south-southeast and open up to the southeast. I could try to give you a picture, but I'm having trouble with this new forum software to post pictures. Just google Keddie Wye and type it in to the location dialog box. It goes right to it. Good luck.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't get that far. 
e-mail me a photo 
[email protected] 
thanks so much everyone. 
I need to have my wife help load it up etc.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

I just e-mailed. Hope it arrives safely. Let me know if you want it closer or farther.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

Post the photo so we can all see!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed-

Like I told Marty, this forum software is too "twitchy" at the moment for me to continue to be frustrated by trying to post pictures now. I sent the picture to Marty by e-mail about two hours ago. Send me your e-mail addie and I will send it to you./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif Maybe you will have better luck than some of us in posting!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

In lieu of Google earth try the Microsoft version (free as well)...

www.maps.live.com


DF


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Keddie,+Uninc+Plumas+County,+CA,+USA&ie=UTF8&ll=40.018823,-120.957949&spn=0.003854,0.009978&t=h&z=17


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Based on this photo at Wikipedia (click)
  I was able to find this:
The Keddie Wye (Western Pacific RR):


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

The only other thing worth noting is the orientation of the above views.. The "point" of the "Y" is pointing north. In both of the satelite views above the top of the photo is East.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Keddie Wye in the context of San Francisco & Sacramento:


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

WOW, two MLS bridges! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

Marty does your neighbor know you are expanding into his field?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have thought many a time tring to work that into the RR. 
I love the look of th whole area. 
next Q? 
my house , I noticed there was an elevation labeled on it. can you look up Nebraska City, 3 miles south and 1 east of hwy 75. 

I wanted to place an elav sign on my RR at the station. 
you are sooooo smart..... 

My thought was to make the river bed the walk path.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty- 
It looks like you are sitting at 1050 ft. 

I double checked with my own home elevation. It seems correct to me.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

thank you kind sir....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What is the purpose of the KADIE "Y"? Is it a turn around or is it a junction of two branches? What does it service.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 
The Keddie wye is on UP's east west Feather River line over the Sierras. It used to be Western Pacific. The north leg goes to Oregon and is used by BNSF. There is a tunnel on the east side that is barely visible in the photos. It ties the legs on the east side of the wye together. Mapquest's aerial image view shows things much better. It has the tracks drawn in, but I can't seem to post the link here. I did send the link to Marty. He wasn't aware of the tunnel. If anyone can figure out how to post the Mapquest aerial view here,have at it.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

also does any one know of a photo of the other tunnel portals??? 
Sounds like a good road trip for Paul to take photos of. 

Gary 
can you see my RR in the photo or is it older with two grain bins?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 

I just sent you an e-mail of your place. Let me know if you get it and if I'm correct with the location.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 04/01/2008 8:39 AM

John, The Keddie wye is on UP's east west Feather River line over the Sierras. It used to be Western Pacific. The north leg goes to Oregon and is used by BNSF. There is a tunnel on the east side that is barely visible in the photos. It ties the legs on the east side of the wye together. Mapquest's aerial image view shows things much better. It has the tracks drawn in, but I can't seem to post the link here. I did send the link to Marty. He wasn't aware of the tunnel. *If anyone can figure out how to post the Mapquest aerial view here,have at it.*





_Is this what you want? _

first image is over the tunnel:


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

It was only when I viewed the MapQuest version that I saw the third leg of the wye: 

*Until now I assumed this feature was just a junction, but if this map is correct, it is also a standard RR turn-around wye (redundancy for emphasis). *










In looking at the Google Earth version, however, I don't see how this third leg is possible


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Google Earth shows a steep hill just beyond the wye-bridge on the south end. I have drawn in the approximate location of the two legs of the bridge. 

As you can see, going by this image, there is no room (due to the steep terrain), for the third leg of the wye. 


If this image is incorrect and someone is aware of the existence of the third leg, please let us know here in this thread. 










And then there is this photo: Where is it possible to have a third leg?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are the ones. Especially the one that has the tracks drawn in through the tunnel. That leg allows traffic to flow from either the North leg BNSF line or the east leg of the UP line.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree, I can see a WYE switch, but NOT a WYE track configuration. I see the tunnel on Google earth and the Microsoft live map site. 

I do not see where a train can be turned on a normal wye. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, 
It is a three point wye configuration. They could turn a train on it but I doubt that it is ever used that way. The tunnel that connects between the wye tracks on the east side is tunnel #32. The tunnel just to the west of the wye bridge is tunnel #31. I have been there,it is quite a sight. I think that Shad has links disabled or something but the following link shows the south end of the tunnel on the wye. Thanks Steve for fixing the link. The remarks under the photo explain it pretty well. 
http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=228034&nseq=0

_(There you go Paul, SteveC mod.)_


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 04/02/2008 3:24 PM

Greg, It is a three point wye configuration. They could turn a train on it but I doubt that it is ever used that way. The tunnel that connects between the wye tracks on the east side is tunnel #32. The tunnel just to the west of the wye bridge is tunnel #31. I have been there,it is quite a sight. I think that Shad has links disabled or something but the following link shows the south end of the tunnel on the wye.

Here it is:  You can click on image for the larger one referenced in previous post.  I saw this picture too and was wondering which tunnel it was.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Additionally, there is a tunnel on the north side of the wye:


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

North-End Tunnel, Keddie Wye: 


  



  
source: rail pictures dot net


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that 2nd photo is of a bridge further down the line. I found couple other shots of a straight black one. 
fun subject. probably should have been in roadbed. 

heres where I was thinking of placing it but,,BUT, I need to have a mower still go under along with people. So the legs will have to be longer. 
I can move the dirt easy and I wanted to place the flood loader tower to the right (south) anyway 








The right hand main line would have to move over to the right and come out of a tunnel to slit at a new switch then divide the curved bridges. The heading off to the right I later would have a large reverse loop so you could turn trains around. 
who knows. 

Bangs bridge would be out or sold. its 23 ft long as a 3 piece set.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 04/02/2008 5:18 PM

I think that 2nd photo is of a bridge further down the line. I found couple other shots of a straight black one. fun subject. probably should have been in roadbed. heres where I was thinking of placing it but,,BUT, I need to have a mower still go under along with people. So the legs will have to be longer. I can move the dirt easy and I wanted to place the flood loader tower to the right (south) anyway







The right hand main line would have to move over to the right and come out of a tunnel to slit at a new switch then divide the curved bridges. The heading off to the right I later would have a large reverse loop so you could turn trains around. who knows. Bangs bridge would be out or sold. its 23 ft long as a 3 piece set.






Looks like a very workable plan to me.  That Keddie wye together with the four tunnels I was able to spot with Google Earth, in the context of the spectacular beauty of the Feather River Canyon,  certainly is a great subject for modeling.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif"I have a dream......"


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

show off........ 
Carol looks really good in that photo, but your face.........???????


----------

